# Help to ID this cook stove made in Taiwan?



## curdy (Oct 5, 2011)

Looking at buying this cook stove for our kitchen.  Don't need anything fancy, just something that will work and make some heat too.  Owner said he's had it sitting around for a while and doesn't know the maker.  He did say he can see "Made in Taiwan" on it.  My concern isn't where it was made...its where do I look for parts later should I need them.  With out a make or model, I'm not sure where to go.

All the info I have is the picture and that it was made in Taiwan.  Any ideas anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 5, 2011)

Without even knowing the price I think I would keep looking . . . if it's been sitting for a while it no doubt will need some work . . . having a Taiwan knock-off would also be a concern for as you mentioned parts or not knowing the quality of the castings . . . something that would concern me if I was planning on having it inside my house with a fire inside it. No knock against foreign stuff (heck, I love my Honda Accord and ATV . . . and know a lot of the stuff I own and use are made in China, Taiwan, Indonesia, etc.) . . . it's just that folks who have had knock-offs often are not happy in the long run.

Not sure what your budget is, but here is one place that is offering decent, refurbished cook stoves . . . some at halfway decent prices.

http://www.bryantstove.com/


----------



## curdy (Oct 5, 2011)

No doubt there's good stuff made overseas and there's junk.  All of my large Grizzly tools are made in Taiwan, and of good quality.

Price is pretty hard to beat at $100.  I could scrap it for probably 1/2 that worst case.

I'm still upset I missed out last year on a like new Sweetheart stove for under $1500...it was just a timing thing.


----------



## webbie (Oct 5, 2011)

Parts would probably be next to impossible as would any real info. That makes it almost worthless except as perhaps a decoration.


----------

